# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Roomiebot, home robot, Roomie It Services, Mexico City, Mexico

## Airicist

Developer - Roomie It Services

Home page - roomie-it.org/roomiebot

----------


## Airicist

Roomiebot

Aug 2, 2018

----------


## Airicist

RoomieBot delivery

Jul 6, 2020




> Our RoomieBot Delivery unit is strategically planned to enable contact-less deliveries in hotels, offices, warehouses and much more! Are you interested in this or any other of our robots?

----------

